# Hi, new puppy, need help figuring out his breed(s)



## Vinat (Jun 22, 2009)

he is about 3 months old, and grossly malnourished (i rescued him from his abusive owner just 4 days ago). 

he has a somewhat "egg-shaped" head (like an english bull terrier, but not as pronounced)







































trying to take some side-view body shots of him now but he just wont sit still long enough. lol


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like a Ducth Shephard mix. Is that a common breed in your area?


----------



## Vinat (Jun 22, 2009)

i really have no idea, i live in staten island, NYC, if that's any help about what breeds are common here. there arent many strays roaming around breeding freely.. i really have no clue..


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I am aways from there, north and west lol. It is great that you rescued him, he seems very happy in his new home. Are you keeping him? Did you know the owner and just go take him or do you work for a rescue?


----------



## Vinat (Jun 22, 2009)

well i got him from a neighbor, an elderly man who lives in my apartment complex. he had no intention of taking the dog to the vet and was dragging him around with a pair of wire headphones as a leash, the puppy was not even standing up on all 4s at that time, so he was basically being dragged along filthy concrete by his neck.. and i just went ballistic. when i picked him up and felt how skinny he was i insisted the man let me take the dog to the vet. originally i had intended to just foster him for a little while, but he gets along good with my almost-2-year-old dog, so i think i will be keeping him (if i can find a loophole in the NYCHA pet policy). if theres a will theres a way..

anyway, the old man had gotten the dog from some.. local lowlife. and that guy doesnt own any dogs that can breed, and i do not know how to contact him to find out where he got the dog from. and i am not so sure i want to contact him either... 

pitt bulls are common around here, but most are not brindle in color, they're either beige or white. and those are not strays, they have owners, and most are spayed/neutered as far as i know. there are also a lot of small breed maltese looking dogs, but again, these are not strays, and they are mostly fixed. 

i'm thinking that this dog was probably the runt of his litter, and was also taken from the mother too soon. since i got him he has gotten much more energy, but hes not putting on any weight (which has me worried) and he is extremely affectionate and intelligent. he looks at himself in the mirror (which even my 2 y/o hasnt done yet) and he has learned his name already (took 2 days, as apposed to about a month for the other one).


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Has he been to the vet yet? Maybe he needs to be wormed. Then he may start to put on the weight. In the second pic his tummy looks a little distended, so maybe.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

O my goodess, sounds like the poor little thing has had a terrible beginning, I certainly hope it gets better!
He does look pretty emaciated. Have you had him into a vet? If not, make that your priority! He probably needs to be wormed. 

He sure is a very good looking little dog, I can't guess at what kind of mix, but definitely needs some attention


----------



## Vinat (Jun 22, 2009)

yes, been to the vet, got his full first set of shots, and de-worming pills. also bloodwork to check for parvovirus (came back negative). he gets the rest of the de-worming pills on the 24th and goes for his next shots in 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

That's great! Sounds like he couldn't have found a better home.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Vinat said:


> yes, been to the vet, got his full first set of shots, and de-worming pills. also bloodwork to check for parvovirus (came back negative). he gets the rest of the de-worming pills on the 24th and goes for his next shots in 2 and a half weeks.


That is great to hear! Now hopefully he'll be growing in leaps & bounds & thriving in your care!


----------



## Vinat (Jun 22, 2009)

yea lol. him and my other dog have been playing chase and tug non stop for about.... 4 hours now lol. he's definitely on the road to recovery, but i'm gonna have my hands full with potty training and 2 hyper active dogs >.> and if he is dutch shepherd.. he's going to be fairly large, right?

also, if anybody else has other suggestions on what breed he might be, please post


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds like you are going to have a pretty active home. What breed/breeds is your other dog?


----------



## Vinat (Jun 22, 2009)

lol... my other one.. *shudders*

she's boxer and whippet lol... she's a lean, mean, playing machine. and OMG is she STRONG


----------



## Jastya (May 16, 2010)

What a cutie! She looks VERY much like my two girls, and if it weren't for slight musculature differences and the longer nose, I'd swear they were littermates. Mine were labeled as Shepherd/Mastiff mixes. The brindle most likely comes from the Mastiff, like your new pup's might come from the bull terrier or other pup with a longer snout. Definitely some GSD in there!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

What is a Boxer Shepard mix Alex?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello, fellow Islander. 

Honestly, that slim little face says some kind of sighthound to me, but it could just be because he's so skinny. He's likely some sort of Bully Breed mix.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow hew's very cute! Any updated pictures?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

The brindling comes from somewhere and neither is Shepherd or Golden Retreiver. I'm saying some sort of Bully breed is part of that pup, its just not dominent.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Deron_dog said:


> The brindling comes from somewhere and neither is Shepherd or Golden Retreiver. I'm saying some sort of Bully breed is part of that pup, its just not dominent.


I agree I can't think of any kind of retriever or shepard that has a brindle pattern. He has something else in there too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Dutch Shepherd









Brindle GSDs used to exist at one time I believe. Not sure if they're still existent today.

Also when the OP says shepherd it could be a shepherd mix or retriever mix.


----------



## ashleighAPBTmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Dutch Shepherd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG it's KHLOE! LOL. My dog looks so much like that it's not even funny. We've been trying to figure out her breed from day one. She's part pit, but doesn't have the same brindling as most pits I've seen.

Maybe that's it, hmmmm.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Oops my bad, I didn't know bout Dutch Shepherd, sorry. I belive there a Bit Rarer then your run of the mill GSD. But your right about it could be either Shepherd Mix, or Goldie mix XD Either way he's cute as heck!


----------



## Vinat (Jun 22, 2009)

hey, been about a year and a half. still not quite sure what he is, but i decided to share some pics of him now that he's grown. according to one of the vets we've seen his ears should have been upright but he was malnourished during the months that they would have risen (if i had taped them they might have wound up different but it doesnt really matter to me).

sorry that i dont have a good clear body shot of him just standing upright. it's hard to get them to stay still when they're not laying down lol. my dad says he kind of looks like a cow (his body shape). his tail is thick and heavy and very flexible and usually has a pronounced C curve. his head is still flat but not egg shaped anymore. his chest is long but not wide, and his hips are very narrow and his hind leg muscles are very small (kind of like i can tell that will be the thing he will suffer from when he gets old, his hips going out, whereas my other dog's hind legs are thick and meaty like ostrich drumsticks). oh and he's 65 pounds. not sure his exact height.

just ignore the messyness on the floor >.> maybe ill try to crop some of the mess out of the pictures


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I love the updated pictures!!!! He is beautiful! He looks like a complete ham and I'm so glad it worked out for you. One of my favorite things is to see the before and after pictures from a clumsy little puppy to a big dog.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I see lots of shepherd.... WHAT A DOLL!!!!!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the updated pics! Both beautiful pups ya got there!
I see lotsa shepherd also - don't know what else though....? I say 50% GSD & 50% ATD (Absolutely Terrific Dog)

=)


----------

